

Spanish woman claims ownership of the Sun - kschua
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5iabt-SAXY390wSpknpaI-EkWnCvA?docId=CNG.e80666177013e5bf887c610c599c5665.2a1

======
kschua
And I thought software patent was dumb. I will remember to pay Ms Duran if I
ever set foot on the Sun, or maybe I will sue her if there is an eclipse

~~~
Sandman
My guess is that you could probably sue her if you get skin cancer. If you
could prove in court that her property made you ill, you might get a nice, big
load of money. Either that, or she'd have to give up her claim that she is the
owner of the Sun.

~~~
Mz
This calms my fears that there will be a global tax on solar power tithed to
this individual. :-)

------
jpr
"I am not stupid, I know the law."

Those two things are not mutually exclusive, obviously.

~~~
brazzy
I read this as someone trying out how far they can push a legal joke. Now if
she actually believed that the letter of the law would trump practical
concerns in such an extreme case as this, _that_ would be stupid.

